# Double Hooved Hog



## Louis843 (Mar 12, 2012)

Got 4 with the dogs on Sunday...one of which had 2 sets of hoves on both of his front legs.  Only have a picture of one leg, but the other looked just the same...


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Never seen that before.


----------



## applejuice (Mar 12, 2012)

Weird
2 sets of cutters would be a cool skull to have.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2012)

must be from north Georgia......


----------



## jatkin99 (Mar 12, 2012)

Where's the nearest nuclear power plant?!!!!!!!


----------



## Louis843 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is a picture of both front feet....unbelievable I know, strangest thing I have ever seen on a hog.


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Mar 12, 2012)

bet he could run fast


----------



## HOBO (Mar 12, 2012)

*ROOSTING AIN"T ROASTIN*

......  I don't believe a "he" hog would have teats like the one in the photo!!!


----------



## Louis843 (Mar 12, 2012)

ROOSTING AIN"T ROASTIN

...... I don't believe a "he" hog would have teats like the one in the photo!!!


----------



## nockemstiff (Mar 12, 2012)

That's just freaky.  But would make a big pan of hocks!


----------



## benosmose (Mar 12, 2012)

*Had 1 just like it last year*

What county was she caught in mine was washington.


----------



## hogrunner (Mar 12, 2012)

*Almost same thing in south ga*

Had a cut boar someone let go that we killed almost same as yours in South GA.


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 13, 2012)

I cant believe he didnt outrun the dogs with as many hooves he had on the ground at any given time. lol. Id like to see something like that one day. I bet its from imbreeding maybe?


----------



## tnhunter80 (Mar 13, 2012)

that's wild


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 15, 2012)

Dont think I'd be able to eat them...............Nope


Thanks for sharin though, that is very wild lookin...................surely, even in the wild kingdom, ya need to spread your seeds and not dump them all in a pile


----------



## thedirtyshame40 (Mar 18, 2012)

*hogs feet*

Do these fine hogs glow in the dark??????  You must be hunting around the 'Savannah River Project' ( nukes )


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 18, 2012)

Now, that's a mess of pig foots there. Pickel'um, they'd be good did a cold Bier, and lots of'um.

John I.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Apr 4, 2012)

Thats some crazy pics


----------

